# Installing snow leopard on a yosemite



## jirogarces (Apr 3, 2015)

Hi. i have a new macbook pro. unfortunately, i cannot run installations on my mac because PowerPC is no longer supported, after some research, i found out that i can still do so by having snow leopard. apparently i cannot install snow leopard on my present OS X. can you help me with details on how i can install snow leopard on a yosemite? i tried looking for answers already but found none. i have Software OS X 10.9.5.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

What Installations are you trying to run on a Mac that only runs in Snow Leopard *10.6*? Have you contacted the maker of the software to see if they have an updated version of the program for Intel Macs running *Yosemite*? The last OS the Power PC supported was *10.5*. and most can only run *10.4 *_not_ Snow Leopard *10.6*. 
Rather then install an older OS, you can run Parallels Desktop Virtual Machine inside of Yosemite and install 10.6 or older OS to run you applications in. Parallels Desktop for Mac - The #1 Choice of Mac Users for More Than 8 Years


----------



## jirogarces (Apr 3, 2015)

oh sorry i left that out. im trying to run torrent downloads such as hitman or diablo for mac. haha. sorry i had a boring childhood. anyway, when i try to run the installer, itd tell me powerpc is not supported anymore. so yeah i hope you could help me.


----------



## jirogarces (Apr 3, 2015)

i just checked out the link you gave me, will i be able to play with the games i mentioned earlier with it? thank you, spunk.funk.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Forum rules are against helping anyone with anything that involves P2P software like Torrents, As this is used for illegal downloads, the very mention of it will get your thread shut down. So, please don't mention it again.
There are newer versions of Hitman: Hitman » Hitman Absolution Out Now for Mac and Diablo III for Mac: https://us.battle.net/support/en/article/diablo-iii-system-requirements that are for Intel Macs and not Power PC's.


----------



## jirogarces (Apr 3, 2015)

i see. thanks man ill keep that in mind. can you help me find someone who will then? im sorry to ask but i have to its the only way i can get around


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

No one here can help you with Torrents. I do not know anyone that can. 
Back to your original problem, You should download newer versions of the games rather then older ones that are not supported on your newer Mac. like those linked in post #5. 
If you really want to play older games that are not supported, get *Parallels* and install *10.5 *inside the Parallels virtual machine. And run your games in the Virtual Machine.


----------



## jirogarces (Apr 3, 2015)

You hve been most helpful, spunk.funk. Thank you.


----------

